# Récupération email et erreur javascript



## adnshinys (13 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un mac avec le système Panther.
J'ai deux problème avec que je voudrais résoudre avant de migrer vers un nouveau mac.

1- dans l'application mail, j'ai une liste importante de tous les emails que j'ai inscrit depuis que je l'ai. J'aimerai les récupérer sur une liste ou les exporter vers le carnet d'adresse. Est-ce possible ?

2- Avec safari, je constate que lorsque j'active les scripts javascript, il se coupe dans les 3 secondes après l'ouverture. Dès que l'on désactive, la navigation se passe bien. Par contre je rencontre des problèmes sur certains sites ( normal). Une solution ?

Merci de votre aide ....


----------



## lappartien (14 Février 2012)

de mémoire je crois pas que l'on puisse récupérer sur carnet d'adresses pour la question 1 et si tu visualise la liste le plus sûr est de l'imprimer (tout dépend le nombre off course).
Avec Panther effectivement, de mémoire toujours, ça merdait sur certains sites pas forcément optimisés pour cette version de safari ou safari (tout simplement).


----------



## adnshinys (15 Février 2012)

bon pour résoudre le problème, j'ai donc effectué une mise à jour vers la version Tiger 10.4.
J'ai pu donc installer une nouvelle version de safari.

Merci à ceux qui ont pris la peine de trouver une solution.


----------

